# You want fast service?



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Tuesday morning about 11am I placed an order with Drapers in Auburn Ne. I would normally wait until the fall KHPA meeting where they will bring the bulk of my orders freight free, but it is the same weekend that I have a major fair and I need some jars and bears before that.

My order was delivered 25 hours later! and I still haven't received the bill in the mail yet!

Now that's service.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*Drapers are no 1 when it comes to service*

Dittos to that Bill. I ordered 10 cases of 2lb jars to get me until KHPA meeting. ordered them on wednesday morning 9:00 Am they was on my door step when I got home thursday afternoon. Havent got the bill yet it is on its way snail mail. You wont find better people to deal with than Larry and Brenda.:thumbsup:


----------



## bee_wrangler (Jan 21, 2007)

Same here on the fast service. Delivered in a day to Iowa.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

Do Drapers have a website? I did a search and found a Drapers in PA but not IA.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

Zane said:


> Do Drapers have a website? I did a search and found a Drapers in PA but not IA.


The Drapers we are speaking of is in Auburn Nebraska. They do not have a web site. The Drapers in PA and the Drapers in NE are owned seperatly by brothers.


----------



## danameric (Mar 11, 2007)

Do these guys have a catalogue?? How do I get one??


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

danameric said:


> Do these guys have a catalogue?? How do I get one??


yes they do have a catalogue. give them a call 402-274-3725 they will get one right out to you.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> My order was delivered 25 hours later! and I still haven't received the bill in the mail yet!
> 
> Now that's service.


They used my card, you owe me... now how much was that again... ummm 700 billion... yeah yeah, that's it 700 billion. Jars went up!

Was that delivered by ups or usps?


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm getting next day delivery from Kelly's today and from a previous order. I didn't request that, they just are able to do it right now.

Also Brushy Mountain and Dadant have been very fast to ship to me for two recent orders
as well. Tis the season for fast shipping!


----------



## Galaxy (Jun 10, 2007)

I have received very fast delivery from Miller Bee Supply in North Carolina in addition to excellent prices, even in the busy spring season.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

*Drapers*

Drapers have fast service,and I haven!t had any problems when ordering supplies from them.Larry&Brenda are good hard working ,honest and trusting people.I hope they can stay that way without having some deadbeats taking advantage of their trustworthyness.It!s like going back to the hand shake era:thumbsup:


----------

